# Big Swimbait Spinning Rod/Reel Setup



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Ok folks, I kind of want to do the massive swimbait thing for inshore. Thinking about big 6"-8" baits on a spinning setup. I think I have decided on the Stradic 4000 for the reel, but rod selection is a challenge. Here are my thoughts and maybe some options:

7'6" Heavy or Mag Heavy, maybe 8'
Probably run 30# braid and a 40 or 50# leader

So far, I've found the following that I think fit the best:
Gloomis E6X 966S MF - 8', Mag Heavy, Mod Fast, 3/4-6oz bait (best option I think)
Several St Croixs in Heavy 7'6" or 8' including
Legend Tourney (8', Heavy, Fast, up to 3oz lure)
Avid Inshore (8', Heavy, Fast, up to 3oz lure) or (7'6", Heavy, Fast, up to 2oz, likely not ideal)
Mojo Inshore (7'6", Heavy, Fast, up to 2oz, likely not ideal)
Tidemaster (8', Heavy, Fast, up to 3oz lure) or (7'6", Heavy, Fast, up to 2oz, likely not ideal)
TFO TAC Inshore, either
TAC ISS 806-1 (8', Mag Heavy, Fast, up to 5oz)
TAC ISS 807-1 (8', Mag X Heavy, Fast, up to 8oz)

Thoughts? Others I should look into? I almost feel like this is a novelty setup, but it does seem like it'd be super fun to sling a big swimbait a country mile and crank it in expecting something 20+ pounds to thump it.

Should add, this also would be a great setup for fishing live bait, so that's a bonus


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

What is your intended target or “something” that you have in mind? Cobia? Tarpon? Shark?


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Copahee Hound said:


> What is your intended target or “something” that you have in mind? Cobia? Tarpon? Shark?


Seriously, any damn thing that'll bite it. Again, pure novelty. But yes, Tarpon, big Snook, big Reds, EVERYTHING BIG!


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

I’m not sure what type and size swimbaits you are looking to throw (its a very ambiguous term) but you’ll generally have a much easier time throwing them and controlling them with a baitcaster. I throw a tranx 400


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Are you looking to throw hardbaits (sebiles, bullshad, glidebaits, etc) or softbaits like paddle tails? What kind of sizes?

You’ll also find you need bigger braid than 30# (I use 65-80) or you can use monofilament. Because braid has no stock absorption, you need pretty strong stuff to avoid cast offs.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Yes hardbaits and big heavy Live Target baits. The biggest one I have right now is a 7" that's like 2 1/2oz, but it got me thinking about hard swimbaits that size.

I know a baitcaster is generally the preferred reel, but I'm also looking for an excuse to buy a Stradic! I wouldn't be opposed to a baitcaster setup though.

Good call on the line @Ferrulewax


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

If you're planning to fish many docks and around tight structure, I'd opt for a shorter rod (6'6" or 7'). Otherwise, your choices sound pretty spot on. I think you'd be fine with the rods rated up to a 2oz. lure. You'll be worn out throwing that bait all day on an 8' rod!


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

What do the muskie chasers, and big bass chasers use?


Those are the guys that throw the most ridiculous big baits.



































These were on a St Croix Musky spinning rod.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

windblows said:


> If you're planning to fish many docks and around tight structure, I'd opt for a shorter rod (6'6" or 7'). Otherwise, your choices sound pretty spot on. I think you'd be fine with the rods rated up to a 2oz. lure. You'll be worn out throwing that bait all day on an 8' rod!


Yea I'd love to find a 7' as I doubt I'd lose much distance if the power was right. Trust me, there's no way I'd be slinging one of those biggies all day! I think its more opportunistic, maybe spot a big blow up or just sight fishing something big and pulling this setup out.

I was thinking the same on the rods rated up to a 2oz lure. Those setups would also be decent at slinging some bigger topwater hard plastics like the big SP minnows, of which I have a few. 

I do think I am going to explore baitcasters a bit as well, just since I only have one (13 fishing) that is pretty much a 100 size.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

shb said:


> What do the muskie chasers, and big bass chasers use?
> 
> 
> Those are the guys that throw the most ridiculous big baits.
> ...


That's funny because I was looking at St Croix Musky Rods last night! I assume they'd hold up fine in the saltwater as long as they got a decent wipe down after the trip.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I picked up up 2 of these Shimano teramars (TMS-80H) at $120 a pop for nearshore and traveling tarpon for my Xmas present to myself. I paired them with some old 6500 stradic FJs but haven’t gotten the opportunity to bring them out yet


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

So I've been reading a little bit this morning on some of these big glide baits and what not, and I think I am going to need a rod that can handle up to a 5oz bait. Some of these from MegaBass, River2Sea, SPRO, Jackall, are massive. 

I'm also thinking the 4000 Stradic may not be big enough, but the 5000 doesn't add any more drag capability, so I don't know.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

I’d definitely go for the longer rods, Musky guys are throwing rods close to 10’ now. I would say about 8’ should be right for you.

Swimbait rod makers have a bad habit of serially over rating lure weights. Some other rods to at are okuma- I believe they make some swimbait spinning rods- but I would definitely get a rod rated for 1-6oz or 2-8. Those rods will handle a pretty good range of bait sizes. 

A longer rod will take away so much fatigue and you don’t loose much or accuracy, IMO. Check out the swimbait underground forums if you need some more Ideas.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

I messed up and spent a good bit of time this afternoon watching videos of people throwing big glide baits and swim baits... I have to make it happen. Seems like a 401 Calcutta Conquest could also work well, but based on my research, I'm going to need something like a big Saltiga or Saltiga Dogfight. I don't think even the 5K Stradic is going to get it done.

The more I read, it looks like it is going to be an 8' or 8'6" rod, regardless of spinning or casting.

I was watching video of the MegaBass i-Slide 262T glide bait, which they make one to look like a Tarpon, and holy cow does it look and fish wicked. $95 for a bait though!









Also, if you haven't seen the video on this, check it out: https://chasebaitsusa.com/products/the-smuggler?


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

JRHorne said:


> I messed up and spend a good bit of time this afternoon watching videos of people throwing big glide baits and swim baits... I have to make it happen. Seems like a 401 Calcutta Conquest could also work well, but based on my research, I'm going to need something like a big Saltiga or Saltiga Dogfight. I don't think even the 5K Stradic is going to get it done.
> 
> The more I read, it looks like it is going to be an 8' or 8'6" rod, regardless of spinning or casting.
> 
> ...



I haven’t thrown baits in the salt much, but here are some baits that are on the inexpensive side but definitely mainstays:
S-waver 168 and 200
Savage Gear shine glide
Saltwater triple trout
Sebile magic swimmer
3:16 softbaits
Bullshad
Storm arashi glide


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Definitely look into a casting rod for this. When I bass fished, I flung a lot of BIG swimbaits on Falcon Lake. I had a 7’6” Diawa rated for up to 8oz baits, and used 80# braid. Look at the Okuma Komodo for the needed drag and line capacity for saltwater fish.


----------



## mingo gringo (Dec 1, 2015)

I would go with at a minimum a 6000 series reel,but you’d be better off with an 8000 size. The bigger you go though the more taxing throwing it all day,but you’ll be happy when you can crank down the drag that a smaller reel can’t give you. I do a lot of tarpon fishing with artificials and have multiple setups for different situations. Backcountry situations with fairly shallow water and minimal current you can get away with smaller gear. If your fishing passes and heavy current with deep water,your gonna want the heaviest gear you can handle,better for the fish as well as yourself.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

RJTaylor said:


> Definitely look into a casting rod for this. When I bass fished, I flung a lot of BIG swimbaits on Falcon Lake. I had a 7’6” Diawa rated for up to 8oz baits, and used 80# braid. Look at the Okuma Komodo for the needed drag and line capacity for saltwater fish.


What reel were you running on this rod?



mingo ****** said:


> I would go with at a minimum a 6000 series reel,but you’d be better off with an 8000 size. The bigger you go though the more taxing throwing it all day,but you’ll be happy when you can crank down the drag that a smaller reel can’t give you. I do a lot of tarpon fishing with artificials and have multiple setups for different situations. Backcountry situations with fairly shallow water and minimal current you can get away with smaller gear. If your fishing passes and heavy current with deep water,your gonna want the heaviest gear you can handle,better for the fish as well as yourself.


Thanks. I had come to the conclusion that a 6K was going to be what I went with for spinning. The 8Ks are awesome but the weight jumps up significantly. I also figure worst case scenario I can always use the 6K to throw big paddletails and hard topwater, and also let it crossover to an ok surf setup.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Calcutta 200, but that was for LMB. Line capacity wasn't an issue.

Seems they have changed to all 8' now, but this is the model I had.

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Daiwa_DX_Swimbait_Casting_Rods/descpage-DXB.html


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

The Okuma Komodo and Shimano Tranx are what I would be looking at. The diawa lexa HD is also a great big bait reel for the salt. The Tranx 400 has 22# of drag, and the komodo has around 30 in their largest sizes. Each should also hold around 200 yards of 60# braid.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

I can get 30% off on Okuma, and that biggest Komodo SS having 14KG of drag, so that's over 30 pounds, is awesome! I can get the SS 463 for $189. May have to check it out. Plus they do left hand retrieve, which is what I want on a baitcaster.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Also consider some of the jigging rods.
The long, stiff, rods mentioned above are miserable to cast for any period of time, therefore they don’t come out from under gunnels for any period of time.
The shorter, parabolic actions of the jig rods allow you to easily load to the butt and sort of “whip” lures long distances with much less effort, for much longer before exhaustion.
Also gain leverage while fighting fish.
Only downside is they seem to lack hooksetting power at long distances, reeling down while pointing rod directly at fish and using short, sharp, jabs with tight drag helps tremendously.
Have been happily using the Penn Spinfisher VI 5500 with 30lb cortland braid, seem to be much sturdier than the competitors of similar size.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Buy the E6X you mentioned. Don't waste your time on the terramar like I did. The tip is too soft on it and its caused me to miss quite a few tarpon bites. The E6X is a beast and it casts like a much smaller rod. I use it for everything from mahi fishing, tarpon, cobia..


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

You all are fantastic. I think I'm going to get both a spinning and a casting setup. I'll err on the side of getting a 5K-6K for a spinning setup with either the Gloomis E6X or a St Croix. I think I'm going to do the Okuma Komodo SS with a longer rod for the casting setup, like an 8' or 8'6".

Whatever I end up doing, I'll be sure to post up the setups, the performance, my thoughts, and plenty of pictures. I think first purchase will be the Okuma Komodo since I can get it at a decent discount.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

A year later, and I must say... I whiffed on this. I bought the Okuma reel but then got so caught up fishing inshore with normal size tackle and then surf fishing with my dad that I never bought a rod. I'm going to get back to my research and deal watching over the winter.

Also really looking hard at the TFO Inshore 8'0 in the Mag XH for a spinning setup.

So many choices!


----------

